# Generic Charger Versus OEM? Canon 40D



## danman281 (Oct 14, 2008)

I somehow lost my charger, spare batt, and speedlite for my Canon 40D. I'm really pissed because I don't know how this could have happened. 

Anyways, I need a new charger. Amazon has a generic for CHEAP
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Canon-EOS-10D-20D-30D/dp/B00192MT5M/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1224031704&sr=8-2[/ame]

and one made by canon
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Canon-CG580-Battery-Charger-Batteries/dp/B0000C47QH/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1224031704&sr=8-1[/ame]
with a huge price difference. 

Is there a difference in charging quality? The actual built must suck because its from china, but would it damage my OEM battery (bp511a) in anyway?


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 15, 2008)

There's no way Canon makes the battery or the charger; it's just their brand label and price tag.  If it were me I'd see what they have at Sterlingtek.com  That's where I've been buying my batteries for 1/4th the price Canon batteries cost.  I doubt there's any significant difference between the official Canon charger and the one you linked, other than the price.


----------



## danman281 (Oct 15, 2008)

ksmattfish said:


> There's no way Canon makes the battery or the charger; it's just their brand label and price tag.  If it were me I'd see what they have at Sterlingtek.com  That's where I've been buying my batteries for 1/4th the price Canon batteries cost.  I doubt there's any significant difference between the official Canon charger and the one you linked, other than the price.



thanks for the advice. I'm going to buy the cheaper one now


----------



## danman281 (Oct 20, 2008)

This charger looks a little fishy. It says "rapid charger"

Its made by "Digital Concepts" and its not even UL listed.

Anyone have any experience with these before I ruin my battery?


Output for the 40D charger (CG-580) is:
8.4 V DC  ??? amps

Output for knockoff:

4.2 V 550 MA


----------

